# فكرة جميلة لو دعمتونى فيها هتريح كل المنتديات المسيحية...ومحتاج دعم خاص من ادارة المنتدى



## semsem_shng (11 أبريل 2008)

بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس
الة واحد
امين


فى بادىء الامر احب اعرفكم بنفسى

سامح جرجس

ادمن موقع الشهيد العظيم مارجرجس
www.margergis.com

بوصو يا شباب

عندى فكرة جميييييييلة جدا جدا جدا

لو اتنفذت صح هتريح كل الناس وكل المنتديات المسيحية من عناء مواقع رفع الافلام والترانيم والبرامج

الفكرة هى انى الحمداللة بقى معايا اكاونت بريميم على الرابيدشير

طبعا كلنا عارفين اد اية الموقع دا قوى جدا وهو موقع رفع الملفات الاول فى العالم

بموجب الاكاونت البريميم اللى معايا اقدر اخليكم تحملو اى لينك من على الرابيدشير اكون انا رافعة برابط مباشر

يعنى اللينك هايبقى تحميلة مباشر وسرعة صاروووووووخ مع تدعيم استكمال التحميل فى اى وقت وطبعا مفيش حاجة اسمها الفايل يبوظ او تعيد تحميل الفيلم من الاول

التحميل العادى اللى الناس كلها متعودة علية
هو ان الناس بتحميل من الرابيدشير مرة كل ساعة ولو التحميل وقف متقدرش تكمل التحميل لازم تعيد تحميل الفايل من الاول وفى بداية التحميل خالص لازم تستنى حوالى  دقيقة علشان تبدا تحمل

خطوات معقدة جدا جدا جدا جدا يعنى

لكن دلواتى ببركة سيدنا يسوع المسيح وقوة صلواتكم ومجهودكم معايا

هنزيل كل الصعاب دى والتحميل هايبقى سهل جدا

الاكاونت اللى معايا لانة بفلوس فلية مزايا كتيرة وهى : 

اى ملف هرفعة مش هيتحذف ابدا الا لما انا امسحة يعنى الموقع ملهوش اى سلطة علية
دا معناة ان الافلام والترانيم هيستمر تحميلها دائما

اقدر احمل مليون ملف فى وقت واحد بدون اى قيود او صعاب

وبأذن المسيح انتم كمان هتكونو مستفيدين معايا من كل الخواص دى

ربنا يقدرنى واكون اد المسئولية

اللى عاوز ينقل الموضوع فى اى منتدى تانى مفيش مانع
ومفيش اى حقوق ملكية للموضوع او اللينكات

جميع الحقوق محفوظة لكل مسيحي


انا اسف جدا انى طولت عليكم تعالو نجرب بقى الشغل دا عملى

دى ترنيمة
انا مستاهلش
اسامة منير

رفعتها بطريقة عادية جدا يعنى هتحمل كانك يوزر عادى جدا من غير اى خواص

اضغط هنا للتحميل 


ودلواتى هنحمل ترنيمة

نونو متشال فى عيونة
بس بكامل خواص العضوية المدفوعة
يعنى رابط مباشر سرعة صاروخ وخاصية استكمال التحميل

اضغط هنا للتحميل 



ومستنى رأى الادارة 

ومستنى رأى الاعضاء


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: فكرة جميلة لو دعمتونى فيها هتريح كل المنتديات المسيحية...ومحتاج دعم خاص من ادارة المنتدى*

طيب فى  افلام كتيره متحمله على الربيد شير يعنى ينفع ننزلها بنفش الطريقه ؟؟؟؟؟
حتبقى اسرع لتحمب الافلام فى اكتر من مجموعة افلام متحمله على الربيد ؟
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=44823
ى  السلسة ده بتعت افلام الكتاب المقدس​


----------



## semsem_shng (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: فكرة جميلة لو دعمتونى فيها هتريح كل المنتديات المسيحية...ومحتاج دعم خاص من ادارة المنتدى*



PLEASE BE CLEAR قال:


> طيب فى  افلام كتيره متحمله على الربيد شير يعنى ينفع ننزلها بنفش الطريقه ؟؟؟؟؟
> حتبقى اسرع لتحمب الافلام فى اكتر من مجموعة افلام متحمله على الربيد ؟
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=44823
> ى  السلسة ده بتعت افلام الكتاب المقدس​




بوص هو برضو الموضوع فية شوية قيود

يعنى مينفعش اخد لينك رابيدشير واحولة زى ما انتا بتقول
لكن اقدر احول اى لينك تانى مهما كان موقعة
لكن الرابيدشير لا

وفى حاجة تانى
وهى ان حجم الملف الواحد ميزيدش عن 100 ميجا

يعنى فورشيرد او ميجا ابلوود او اى ابلودنج او زيدشير او اى موقع فى الدنيا
اقدر احولك الرابط بتاعة مباشر على الرابيدشير​


----------



## marmar_nader (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: فكرة جميلة لو دعمتونى فيها هتريح كل المنتديات المسيحية...ومحتاج دعم خاص من ادارة المنتدى*

اولا شكرا ليك علي تفاعلك و مشاركتك لينا و استعدادك لتقديم خدماتك
 بس اذا كان زي ماقلت لاخونا بليز بي كلير كده ممكن  تساعد ما دام معاك البريميم
 ممكن انت تحمل الافلام دي بسرعه و تعيد رفعها تاني

او تحملها و ترفعها علي اي موقع تاني و بعدين مفهمناش انت عايز تساعد ازاي 
 و ممكن تقولنا جبت ازاي الاكونت او ممكن نعمل واحد ازاي


----------



## semsem_shng (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: فكرة جميلة لو دعمتونى فيها هتريح كل المنتديات المسيحية...ومحتاج دعم خاص من ادارة المنتدى*




marmar_nader قال:


> اولا شكرا ليك علي تفاعلك و مشاركتك لينا و استعدادك لتقديم خدماتك
> بس اذا كان زي ماقلت لاخونا بليز بي كلير كده ممكن  تساعد ما دام معاك البريميم
> ممكن انت تحمل الافلام دي بسرعه و تعيد رفعها تاني
> 
> ...



يا مرمر انا لا بحمل ولا برفع
الاكاونت بتاعى مدينى خاصية اسمها remote upload
يعنى بحطلة لينك الموقع وبيطلعو على الرابيدشير
وطبعا سرعة السيرفرات هى اللى بتلعب مع بعض انا مش بتدخل
يعنى ممكن احول فيلم كامل فى 10 دقايق بالكتير
انا بقى اللى بدى تصريح للفايل ان اى حد يحملة يقدر يحملة دايركت لينك بالمواصفات اللى بحمل انا بيها اللى سريعة ومباشرة وبتكمل التحميل

هو كل المساعدة اللى هقدمهالكم 
انك مثلا هتدينى لينك على اى موقع رفع وانا هديهولك على الرابيدشير ويكون مدعم بخواص البريميم



حكاية بقى جايب البريميم دا منين هو بفلوس مش مجانى يعنى وبشترية من الموقع بفيزا كارد​


----------



## semsem_shng (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: فكرة جميلة لو دعمتونى فيها هتريح كل المنتديات المسيحية...ومحتاج دعم خاص من ادارة المنتدى*

*هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
فين ردود الناس وارائهم​*


----------



## marmar_nader (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: فكرة جميلة لو دعمتونى فيها هتريح كل المنتديات المسيحية...ومحتاج دعم خاص من ادارة المنتدى*

semsem shng

مش تتضايق من كلامي
 دلوقتي احنا عندنا حوالي 400 لينك علي الرابدشير عايزين نحملهم اوك و حضرتك قلت انه مينفعش تحول لنكات من الرابدشير علي الاكونت بتاعك
 طيب دلوقتي ايه الحل
 حضرتك مثلا عندك استعداد انك تحمل القابلات دي و ترجع ترفعهم علي سايت رفع و بعدين تجملهم علي الرابدشير بتاعك علشان تبقي انت المنحكم في سرعه التحميل ولا ايع معلشي اعذرني انا مش فاهمه اوي
 ثانيا انا معايا كريديت كارد و حاولت استعمله علي الباي بال علشان اجيب اكونت و معرفتش علشان كده كنت بسال ازاي جبته بس
 ارجوك مش تضايق من اسئلتي و استحملني ممكن


----------



## semsem_shng (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: فكرة جميلة لو دعمتونى فيها هتريح كل المنتديات المسيحية...ومحتاج دعم خاص من ادارة المنتدى*

اختى العزيزة مرمر
انا مش متضايق ابدا من اى اسئلة
بس انا اللى بيضايقنى اسلوب الهجوم
لكن اسئلة واستفسارات وشرح وكل حاجة انا تحت امرك

بوصى انا دلواتى بحاول اشوف اى طريقة احول بيها لينكات الاربيدشير الموجودة على موقع تانى ومن الموقع التانى دا اخدها على الرابيدشير

اللى وصلتلة لحد دلواتى ان ماكسيميم للفايل 80 ميجا و 5 فايلات بس فى اليوم

بس طبعا كل الافلام الموجودة بيكون مساحة اللينك الواحد 100 ميجا فطبعا مش هوافق على النقل بالشكل دا

صليلى الاقى طريقة سريعة​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: فكرة جميلة لو دعمتونى فيها هتريح كل المنتديات المسيحية...ومحتاج دعم خاص من ادارة المنتدى*

*كل ما فيها يا  اخ سمسم  احنا عوذن نشترى  اكونت  وبنحاول يعنى بنقوللك اشترته اذى  وتقدار تساعدنا اذى وفهمنا لا هى بتهاحم ولا حد تانى فهمنى  كلنا هنا اخوات ومش بنهاجم بعض بس الموضوع غريب نك مش موضحة ودلوقتى وضحته لو تعرف طريقه لشره البريم قلنا عشان معيا كارت وعوذن نستخده البى بال مش نفع نوعا ما فى طريقه تانيه عند حضرتك*


----------



## semsem_shng (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: فكرة جميلة لو دعمتونى فيها هتريح كل المنتديات المسيحية...ومحتاج دعم خاص من ادارة المنتدى*

ممكن اعرف انتا منين بالظبط يا استاذ be clear


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: فكرة جميلة لو دعمتونى فيها هتريح كل المنتديات المسيحية...ومحتاج دعم خاص من ادارة المنتدى*

قاعد فى امريكا حاليا بس مستخدمتش الكروت ده قبل كده ​


----------



## semsem_shng (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: فكرة جميلة لو دعمتونى فيها هتريح كل المنتديات المسيحية...ومحتاج دعم خاص من ادارة المنتدى*

اتفضل يا استاذ بى كلير
دى صفحة الريسيلرز المعتمدين من الرابيدشير نفسة
هتختار الدولة اللى تعجبك
وتخوش الموقع بتاعة
وتشوف هو بيبع الاكاونت بكام
وتحولة الفلوس اللى هايطلبها على حسابة
بس خلاص

علما بان سعر الشهر من الاربيدشير مايقرب من 7 يورو
هما بقى بيزودو علية حاجات بسيطة كمكسب يعنى
يعنى الريسيلر المصرى بيبعة بـ 90 جنية تقريبا

على العموم شوف وربنا يوفقك ولو فى اى استفسار انا جاهز


----------



## Coptic Man (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: فكرة جميلة لو دعمتونى فيها هتريح كل المنتديات المسيحية...ومحتاج دعم خاص من ادارة المنتدى*

فكرة جميلة يا سمسم

ربنا يباركك .. وشعور جميل انك تفكر في اخواتك وتساعدنا

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## semsem_shng (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: فكرة جميلة لو دعمتونى فيها هتريح كل المنتديات المسيحية...ومحتاج دعم خاص من ادارة المنتدى*

طب انا مسمعتش اى رد من اى حد موافقة ولا رفض
او اقيت اى تدعيم من ادارة المنتدى
غير ان الموضوع اترمى فى حتة محدش بيخوشها
ماهو انا مش هعمل اللى بقول علية دا لوحدى انا اكسد محتاج مساعدتكم برضو
ومجهودكم معايا هو اللى هيخلى الموضوع دا يتم طبعا​


----------



## Coptic Man (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: فكرة جميلة لو دعمتونى فيها هتريح كل المنتديات المسيحية...ومحتاج دعم خاص من ادارة المنتدى*



semsem_shng قال:


> طب انا مسمعتش اى رد من اى حد موافقة ولا رفض
> 
> او اقيت اى تدعيم من ادارة المنتدى
> غير ان الموضوع اترمى فى حتة محدش بيخوشها
> ...


 
الاخ العزيز سمسم

طبعا احنا موافقين وايه هيكون وجه الاعتراض اصلا ؟ بالعكس انت كويس جدا انك بتفكر تخدم اخواتك بس احنا اغلب شغلنا كمشرفين علي سيرفر المنتدي فالاخ ماي روك مشتري سيرفر للافلام والترانيم والكتب المسيحية 

وياريت تقولنا نقدر نساعدك ازاي علشان ما نتاخرش معاك ونعوض جزء من محبتك

والموضوع لم يترمي كما تقول في مكان لايراه احد وانما وضع في زواية الاقتراحات كمان طبيعي له كي يلاقي الاهتمام المناسب وثق انه سوف يصل للجميع

سلام ونعمة


----------



## semsem_shng (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: فكرة جميلة لو دعمتونى فيها هتريح كل المنتديات المسيحية...ومحتاج دعم خاص من ادارة المنتدى*

طب الحمداللة انى لاقيت ردود ايجابية
بس انا احب اقول لحضرتك على ملاحظة
السيرفرات الشخصية بتبقى ليها ترافيك معين لو لص التحميل بيقف من السيرفر دا
وكتر الضغط على السيرفرات دى بيؤدى الى توقفها
انا عاوز اعرف لينكات السيرفر دا
علشان انقل كل الافلام والترانيم على الرابيدشير ويكون التحميل منها برضو لينكات مباشرة زى السيرفر بتاع اخونا مى روك بالظبط

وطبعا اى لما انا برفع حاجةبالاكاونت بتاعى على الرابيدشير مش بيبقى ليها ترافيك ولا ليها مدة معينة وتتحذف ومهما كان قوة سيرفر اخونا ماى روك
عمرو ما هايبقى فى قوة الرابيدشير

قولى على طريقة اقدر اكلم بيها ماى روك لوسمحت يا كوبتيك مان​


----------



## ginajoojoo (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: فكرة جميلة لو دعمتونى فيها هتريح كل المنتديات المسيحية...ومحتاج دعم خاص من ادارة المنتدى*

فكرة رائعة ياسمسم والاروع محبتك وخدمتك لاخواتك بجد
حقيقى اللى انت بتعمله ده مجهود ومساعده رائعة مقدرش اقولك غير ربنا يعوضك كل خير ويباركك بكل بركة سماوية​


----------



## semsem_shng (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: فكرة جميلة لو دعمتونى فيها هتريح كل المنتديات المسيحية...ومحتاج دعم خاص من ادارة المنتدى*

ميرسى يا جينا
متحرمش من تشجيعك ابدا


----------

